# Type 1 Diabetic Possible Breakthrough Treatment



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If this treatment is successful, it will change the lives for millions of Type 1 Diabetics. From the article;

..."researchers at the University of California and Yale have shown that the 'T-regs' can be removed from the body, increased by 1,500x in the laboratory and infused back into the bloodstream to restore normal function.

An initial trial of 14 people has shown that the therapy is safe, and can last up to a year.

"This could be a game-changer," said Dr Jeffrey Bluestone, Professor in Metabolism and Endocrinology at the University of California, San Francisco (UCSF).

"By using T-regs to 're-educate' the immune system, we may be able to really change the course of this disease".

End of daily injections for diabetes as scientists restore insulin production - Telegraph


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Medicine is moving at a break-neck pace. This is great news. I see it's being conducted in California. I hope these numbers aren't skewed like the global warming numbers or gun violence numbers. You know those Californians.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Rad this article this AM. If it does indeed work, it's GREAT news for millions of people. Now, *IF* there winds up being a way to "stabilize" this treatment and shelf it, you could possibly have Type-1 diabetics joijn the ranks of preppers w/ reasonable hope of survival for more than a short time.

Type-2 diabetics (like myself) sometimes have other options. We can order meds (like Metformin or Glucohage) from Internet pharmacies and stock up, or if your's is caused by obesity you can change diet and lose weight (like I am doing, down 37 lbs as of this AM. W00t!) and try to minimize or solve the issue.

But back to the main point, great news for type-1 sufferers!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy, that would be great for your other half.
I have had type 2 for 6 years now, at least i have been able to put away years worth of metformin.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

I urge you all to watch a documentary called forks over knives. The older couple behind the film have treated cancer as well diabetes. Remember we can not look for the cover up that helps the disease, but we should find the cause.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

We can only hope this is possible. My son is type 1 and it would be a big improvement to his life if this comes available.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

scramble4a5 said:


> We can only hope this is possible. My son is type 1 and it would be a big improvement to his life if this comes available.


I agree and as some of you know, Mrs Slippy is a Type 1. This could turn out to be a wonderful thing. I pray it is true and safe.


----------

